# Makita rotary hammer vs hilti rotary hammer?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:blink: who mentioned hammer drill?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I just got this one in Sept..

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=906

I had used mostly hilti before this. Price was the major reason to compare specs. 

So far this hammer has perfomed great, no complaints. The AVT seems to help and it has a lot of power. I was comparing a Hilti TE60 and a couple bosch hammers. The Makita seemed like the best value based on features and price...reviews were very positive as well.

That said I wont bash Hilti they are a quality hammer. It really comes down to what you are willing to spend.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Is AVT worth $200+ more?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

To be quite honest, Avt is quite excellent if you are behind the tool all day long. I would still go Bosch. 

They have them on a good price

And it's breaking ability is quite amazing for not be a dedicated breaker.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCC says he doesn't have much experience with rotary hammers. I don't think all day usage is an issue.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> BCC says he doesn't have much experience with rotary hammers. I don't think all day usage is an issue.


If you ever have the time to go and play around with Makita Avt, Bosch vibration control or Hilti active vibration reduction. It is quite outstanding to see this counter balance system work as you work as compared to your standard breaker or rotary.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zwlxOBzGHk


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

No doubt. All I'm suggesting is the Makita AVT is $200 more than the Makita without it. For occasional use, is that extra $ really worth it?

Now if you're drilling 300 holes a week, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one thing that really makes the Makita such a great tool is that it works and works really well


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> No doubt. All I'm suggesting is the Makita AVT is $200 more than the Makita without it. For occasional use, is that extra $ really worth it?
> 
> Now if you're drilling 300 holes a week, it's a no brainer.


Agreed and that is why I bought the 11240 Bosch 1/9/16". It will chip all my tiles away, break a small slab of concret and drill some nice core bit holes and to me Avt was just not in the budget.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's what makes any tool great. Metabo isn't the best at everything but in this application, it's bad ass.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've heard Metabo is pretty good stuff...but
Don't even know where to go buy it out here...


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Metabo tools are fantastic tools, the price point on them compared to let's say a Bosch table saw or a Scms, they just don't really compete. In terms of durability, they are as good as any. I cut **** with my steb135 that I am ashamed to even type about. Lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hammers get put through pretty lousy work environments and I don't know if Metabo has any service centers near me.

At least with Hilti you know you will have it back in 3 days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Hammers get put through pretty lousy work environments and I don't know if Metabo has any service centers near me.
> 
> At least with Hilti you know you will have it back in 3 days. :thumbsup:


As with Makita. 

My question is this... I hear many thread replies on how great the service is from Hilti and how the service centers get the tools back in action so fast. It makes me wonder how durable they really are..performance wise and power they are fantastic but durability is I question to me.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

My Hilti has been a dream. Both their machine and their bits.

I've used Bosch & Milwaukee plenty but Hilti is just great.

Here is my baby in action:






Probably on about 100 holes now 3/4" x 5.5" with the same bit and still works like new. The concrete is over 40 years old.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm I used a 3/4" makita deltagon but 3 cutter head and drilled well over 50 holes with my 3/4" Bosch rotary and can say it will equally match that. 

Check out Deltagon from Makita.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=11250VSR#specs

This link and pic above sawzall


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Hilti is good but Bosch has never let me down. I'll take a video of my 11240 tommorow and show you how this beast drills.


----------

